# Pheasant for Christmas?



## rw willy (Dec 8, 2016)

Shot some pheasants on Thanksgiving.  They are whole and skin on.  Want to serve them for apps sliced, cold @ Christmas.  Here is the plan!

Using Pops Brine, cure the bird, as per turkey.  Smoke in the UDS w/ hickory @ 275 & IT of 160.  Refrigerate, separate the breast and slice 1/4".  Shred the rest of the meat and serve along breast meat.

Anyone cured & smoked these birds?  Thoughts on the plan?  Will they dry out @ IT of 160?

Thanks


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 8, 2016)

You should be fine.


----------



## oberst (Dec 9, 2016)

I'd be nervous on that  160 as I've dried out pheasants and grouse even when trying to be careful. Next time I do them I'm going with a lower temp for a bit longer time like the safety table that Dave Omark has published on these pages.


----------



## myownidaho (Dec 9, 2016)

Take a look at this recipe and see if you can adapt it to what you're looking for.

http://honest-food.net/2012/11/26/smoked-pheasant-recipe/


----------



## rw willy (Dec 9, 2016)

Nice article.  Thanks,  sounds good


----------



## rw willy (Dec 22, 2016)

Here are the results of the brine & smoke of the pheasants.  I will slice them up tomorrow.  They took 2 1/2 days in Pops brine and 4 hrs w/hickory @240ish in the GOSM.  More pics later after slicing.













IMG_6686.JPG



__ rw willy
__ Dec 22, 2016


















IMG_6688.JPG



__ rw willy
__ Dec 22, 2016


----------



## oberst (Dec 24, 2016)

Interested in your assessment of how well this worked out.  The birds sure look fantastic!


----------



## smokinadam (Dec 24, 2016)

Brining the bird should help keep the juice in it.  Can't wait to see sliced pics.


----------



## bdskelly (Dec 24, 2016)

Those are some pretty birds Willy.  

They look awesome. POINT!

B


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 24, 2016)

Those look succulent and tasty!













I-would-pay-to-see-the-MONEY-SHOT.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Dec 24, 2016


----------

